# how many scarlet badis?



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

how many scarlet badis do you think will fit in a five gallon tank?


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice to see you here, Bettacrazy!

a male/female pair might work, but females are almost never available, and males will often quarrel, especially in a tank as small as 5 gallons. I'd reccomend at least 10 gallon if you want to keep more than one.


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

how do you tell if it is a female?


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

females have a dull appearance. they don't have vibrant colors like male dario dario.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

agreed. females are usually a dull, brownish color.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Probably 1 male and 1 female, and aqua serene in Eugene has them, the only place I have seen them before.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a pair in my 5 gallon. They seem to be doing quite well. In my 10 gallon I have at least 3 males. There is a bit of territory competition but in a 10 gallon there's enough room for everybody to have a spot.

In a 5 gallon I wouldn't recommend more than two, a pair being preferable. If you can only get males you may want to go with 3 males. That way the one dominant fish will spread out aggression between two "rivals" instead of just having one constantly getting harassed.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

hard to find female, and I suspect there are half of the dario dario population you see in the fish store are actually females.
They are all as colorful as male because they are hormone fed fish.

I had 10 at the most sometime ago, but slowly, they all passed away, just like the Asia imported GBR I had long time ago, hormone fed fish.

Dario dario is one of the most easily breed fish, you can find the info from aquaria quotient. when this fish just became popular, some members of that forum got them from wild stock source and literally let them in the outside tank unattended, the fish fed on the mosquito larvae and population boomed.


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

well I think I will do three males like aquastudent said because I don't want to go to a lot of trouble to get a female. and that way they won't breed.


----------



## gillie (Jun 13, 2010)

Check aquabid, there are a few breeders that sell mixed groups for pretty decent prices.


----------

